# Kato's new little Lite Rail



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Just came from the LHS and they happen to have a few of the new Kato lite rails sitting on top of the counter. I must say that I was impressed.
Led's (white)in the front and a (Red) Led in the back with (White) led's inside of each of the two articulated cars.

The Double track modular layout has roads and parking lots marked off along with a couple of track crossing areas. Also looked as if it would also run on a Untrak as well because that is what we sat one on to display it in the case.

Not cheap but what in the hobby is anymore. The two articulated cars were going for $112 and the Track system was $170.., So figure with local tax it would run about $290 or there abouts


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

subwayaz said:


> Just came from the LHS and they happen to have a few of the new Kato lite rails sitting on top of the counter. I must say that I was impressed.
> Led's (white)in the front and a (Red) Led in the back with (White) led's inside of each of the two articulated cars.
> 
> The Double track modular layout has roads and parking lots marked off along with a couple of track crossing areas. Also looked as if it would also run on a Untrak as well because that is what we sat one on to display it in the case.
> ...


Great info for me. It is what I were looking for ! Thanks a lot !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

subwayaz said:


> Just came from the LHS and they happen to have a few of the new Kato lite rails sitting on top of the counter. I must say that I was impressed.
> Led's (white)in the front and a (Red) Led in the back with (White) led's inside of each of the two articulated cars.
> 
> The Double track modular layout has roads and parking lots marked off along with a couple of track crossing areas. Also looked as if it would also run on a Untrak as well because that is what we sat one on to display it in the case.
> ...


Hey Sub, the link didn't work for me?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

big ed said:


> Hey Sub, the link didn't work for me?


Sorry Ed I just placed the info; the link is to my sig that doesn't work

But I will place the link now so you can see the set
http://www.katomodels.com/product/nmi/tlr0600_e.shtml

And MBK where the items can be purchased
But M.A.P. price is slightly higher than your LHS might sell for

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=3

So there you go Big Ed and anyone else that may want to see


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think I have seen the real thing in Bayonne, NJ.
They have a light rail line next time I see it I will take a closer look.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... I think that guy sitting down reading the newspaper is trying to hit on the girl sitting across from him.

Unbelievably realistic!

TJ


----------

